# New 125 Gallon African Cichlid Tank



## twelfthjoe (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got done putting together a new 125 Gallon African Cichlid Tank. I'm thinking of adding a few more cichlids to it and maybe some siamese algae eaters and a few more live plants. What do you think?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good! I would go with bristlenose plecos over the Siamese algae eaters.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What's in there now?


----------



## twelfthjoe (Jan 10, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> What's in there now?


Theres just a mix of 16 African Cichlids in there now plus a few live plants. Iv got everything listed on the youtube video.


----------



## twelfthjoe (Jan 10, 2015)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> Looks good! I would go with bristlenose plecos over the Siamese algae eaters.


Thanks and also thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking Good, :thumb:


----------



## twelfthjoe (Jan 10, 2015)

workharddieproud said:


> Looking Good, :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

driftwood usually isnt part of an african set up, but to each his own. i would recommend stacking the rocks more like caves and less like a stone wall. live plants will most likely be destroyed and eaten by your africans.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it looks good. I would personally add more rocks and stack higher, but that's my personal aesthetic, I like providing a lot of caves & hiding places. I think the chinese algae eater would get picked & nipped on, so +1 on the bristlenose. Or you could get a snyodontis cat, but they do well in a school, so if you go that route, you could get 4-5 of those.

Overall, I would have more fish and I think you mentioned that you were planning to add more anyway. I like to overstock juveniles, and remove extra fish later on, once they sexually mature. For example, I stocked almost double what you have in my 110 gallon when stocking mbuna.

Since you are asking opinions, I'd like to mention your stocking. Were you trying for an all male tank? The reason I asked is that it appears that you have singles of different species in the tank now. If that is not what you are aiming at, know that mbuna need harem groups. So a mix of cichilds won't get you the species groups, and you might end up with aggression problems later on, once they sexually mature. Did you pick fish from a mixed tank, do you know exactly what you have or no? I did see yellow labs and acei for sure, which are good mild mannered cichlid choices. I couldn't ID any others from those photos, but you could certainly post individual shots and we could help you identify what you have. That way you would know if any of your current choices might be a problem later on. Aggression problems typically don't show up until 3-4 months later on.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Be careful with driftwood. When it is new it will drop your ph. I have it in one of my tanks and it has gotten past the stage of lowering ph by releasing tannins.I soaked in hot water for days before adding it. Just keep an eye on it.It will eventually not be an issue after some time in your tank. Most people say it doesn't belong in an African setup because its not natural to the lake...but fluorescent lights and glass enclosures aren't natural either. I just like the look of it. It's a good idea to keep up on your weekly water changes and watch your ph to make sure it isn't getting too low. 
I would definitely stock more fish A.S.A.P. It seems your going for all male? Just be ready to re-home under and over aggressive fish and unwanted females. I have an all male 4' mbuna tank and it took me 2 years of rehoming to get the right mix. It takes time to get it right...especially starting with unsexed juveniles.I learned it is easier to stock mature males because they are easier to I.D. gender. Good Luck!


----------

